# 1994 Raleigh John Tomac Design Series MTI 1000 Titanium...parts llist



## sf_firestarter (Aug 6, 2004)

I just picked up a 94 Raleigh MTI 1000 that is original for the most part. I am now trying to sort out the original parts spec. I've also got a 94 MT 800 and it seems most drivetrain parts are the same but some of the original parts have been changed. I've googled my brains in and can't find the specs so now I'm hoping someone on here has some ideas.

Fork: Manitou Three
FD: XT
RD: XT
Shifterns: LX
Brake Levers: LX
Brakes: LX
Cranks: Specialized, not original, MT800 is LX, same?
Pedals: Specialized, don't have original on either?
BB: original?
Cassett: Shimano HG
Rims: Wienman BCX, Blue Dot Rear, Red Dot Front, original?
Hubs: XT
Skewers: XT
Tires: WTB, original?
Seat Post: Tioga DL 2000
Handlebar: Tioga DL 2000
Stem: Generic, should be Tioga?
Bar Ends: Tioga
Headset: Tioga
Seat: Avocet, original?
Seat binder: Kalloy, original?

Thanks for any help you can provide.
Eric


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you can dig up a circa 93 MBA, there is a Raleigh ad with JT leaning against his old red Chevy truck with the bikes leaning against it...that might help with the build.

I'm sure there is also a review of the bike, but I don't recall what issue. That would get you the build list, though you could just take that frame and 'upgrade' to better period correct parts.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sf_firestarter said:


> I just picked up a 94 Raleigh MTI 1000 that is original for the most part. I am now trying to sort out the original parts spec.


I've found this stie to be pretty accurate for original bike specs for bikes in around that age:
http://www.airfreetires.com/specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=14927&Brand=Raleigh&Model=MTi+1000&Year=1994


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's their main page:
http://www.airfreetires.com/specs/


----------



## sf_firestarter (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks, i had a 94 catolog but its nowhere to be found. that site is very helpfull although I think from comparison to my MT800 a few of the parts they list are incorrect.

There is also the posibility the the bike came speced more than one way in the same year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought the Mti1000 was a full LX/Tioga bike with....a Quadra up front? Maybe a Mag21.

The MTi2000 was XT or XTR and the ano blue DL2001 Tioga bits, Revolver cranks, Mag21...

And then of course...the JTR Signature.


----------



## sf_firestarter (Aug 6, 2004)

I assumed the fork was original as it has ano blue accents that match the ano blue barends as well as the blue accents on the frame lettering. It also seems to be from the right time frame.


----------



## vrdr9 (Mar 18, 2007)

i have the catalog and the magazine. im looking to buy one or the other.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

vrdr9 said:


> i have the catalog and the magazine. im looking to buy one or the other.


Your post count is low, so I'll give you a heads up. This isn't a vintage bike supermarket. If you want to find a bike, buy a $2 wanted to buy ad, and post the link here. Or, post your desires in the trade only thread, but be prepared with some stuff to trade.

Just asking if anybody has something for sale, tends to ruffle feathers around here.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Mendon, you guys realize the want ads are free right? ;-)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/233998


----------



## Hardtailparty (Aug 29, 2021)

bump , looking for catalog scans or original pics of the mti 1000 and 2000, anyone know where they were made? thanks


----------

